# CR1 D-hanger fix



## rbutler (Jul 12, 2007)

www.wheelsmfg.com makes a useful part dubbed a 'frame saver' that did just that when the (non-replaceable) hanger's bolt hole started spitting threads. (The bike travels a good deal.) DS-2 is the part number. They also make a full range of hangers. Worth checking out should problems arise and certainly better than buying new. :thumbsup:


----------

